# CRAZY ROLLER COASTER SALE! Today is 20% off this great sale for our loyal customers.



## CEM Store (Apr 25, 2012)

As we continue our ROLLER COASTER SALE I want to thank ALL our loyal customers!
Sale amount changes daily, so if you see a deal you like hop on it! 
Link: http://www.cemproducts.com/?utm_source=IM&utm_medium=MB&utm_campaign=Aprcoaster
Enjoy !!!


----------



## CEM Store (Apr 26, 2012)

bump.....


----------

